# MacBook 12" A1534 No Keyboard in sysinstall



## deadnull (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a MacBook 12" with an Intel Core M processor (https://www.apple.com/macbook/specs/) that boots into FreeBSD 11.1 just fine from a USB key but has no keyboard once I reach the sysinstall screen.


----------



## tingo (Oct 21, 2017)

I've seen that reported a few times (for some machines, not necessarily MacBooks). Sometimes this problem only shows up during install.
If it is possible to plug in a usb keyboard and you have one available, you could try that and see if that would help you get a working keyboard for the installation.


----------



## deadnull (Oct 23, 2017)

So progress... USB keyboard works, however the FreeBSD installer doesn't see the internal disk, only the USB thumb drive.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 23, 2017)

11.1-RELEASE may not recognize the Macbook’s onboard flash storage . Try 12.0-CURRENT.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like it may be an NVMe drive.
https://www.computerworld.com/artic...o-may-be-the-worlds-fastest-stock-laptop.html


----------

